# Hussey Repro



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Several months ago, I wrote Harpersgrace asking to buy a Rufus Hussey style slingshot from him. In my opinion, Scott makes some of the nicest, traditional tree-fork slingshots available. We ended up in a 3-way trade that saw me getting the Hussey style, PopShot getting one of my bent-rods, and Harpersgrace getting an exotic-wood La Cholita. I though it was a pretty good deal all-round.

For many reasons, I did not get around to writing a review until now. First, the slingshot looks very authentic and could, from appearances, have been made by the Legend himself. It is an honored part of my permanent collection.

It shoots as you would expect, being banded with Alliance Sterling 107s. While it would undoubtedly handle good sized rocks, I'm not willing to risk a fork hit, so didn't try any rocks with it. It shoots marbles and .44 cal lead very nicely, though, averaging in the 170 fps range. You could definitely fill the pot with this slingshot. I had no trouble killing a steel can with it. Kudos and thanks to Scott and Steve.

Here are a few pictures. First, my best imitation of Rufus Hussey.









Now, a couple of the slingshot.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice natty. Just the way I've been banding and enjoying shooting of late. As a matter of fact, just came back from the river, took
one tin can and one slingshot, rocks were the order of the day for ammo.
I can understand not wanting to fork hit it but that pouch is just begging for a stone or two Henry.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Video?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you're enjoying it Henry and thanks for the review... that was one of my favorites...I think it came out pretty nice.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Good for you Henry, that sure is a looker.. And I would have thought you were his twin if I didnt know any better









LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice overalls.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

treefork said:


> Nice overalls.


I bought those at Tractor Supply in Goldsboro, NC, not all that far from Rufus' hometown.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice beanshooter! The overalls are a nice touch, Henry.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

you look just like him, nice slingshot!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> you look just like him, nice slingshot!


 Nah, Rufus didn't sport a beard or sun glasses. Nice bean shooter though!


----------

